# Left 4 Dead Command Console



## Dark_Forge99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello. Just a short and easy question. There's a command I'd like to bind. I know how to bind commands, I just don't know what the command itself is.

By using this command, you can fly around the map like you're in spectator mode. But you're not spectating. You're still in full control of your character and can affect things in-game.

Anybody know what this is? It can be seen in the L4D Video "Angry German Kid Tank Soundpack".


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The command is "*noclip*", enjoy!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

If Ninja's command doesn't work, make sure the server you are on has *sv_cheats 1* set.


----------

